# Corsair H 40 / H60 für Overclocking ?



## sbkenzo (16. Januar 2012)

*Corsair H 40 / H60 für Overclocking ?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mir gerne eine Corsair Flüssigkeitskühlung bestellen, mir stellt sich nur die Frage ob die Modelle H 40 und H 60 für den OC-Betrieb geeignet sind. Die H 40 kenn ich gar nicht die H 60 hatte ich schonmal, zu der Zeit aber nicht im OC-Betrieb. Gabs nichtmal eine lebenslage Garantie auf die Dinger, jetzt lese ich von 5 Jahren, muss man also nach 5 Jahren damit rechnen das die PC baden geht oder was 

CPU: AMD FX-4100 @ 4 - 4.3 Ghz

DANKE FÜR ANTWORTEN


----------



## Soldat0815 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H 40 / H60 für Overclocking ?*

Für die Kompaktkühlungen gibts nen extra Thread
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-14.html#post3857584


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Corsair H 40 / H60 für Overclocking ?*

@ sbkenzo : Weisst du eigentlich was du willst 


siehe Links : 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...198179-welchen-cpu-kuehler-2.html#post3858100

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...rschied-sapphire-hd-6870-zu-hd-6870-flex.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...nug-fuer-enermax-cpu-luefter.html#post3853864
usw...


----------

